# Ideas for Swamp Encounters



## Shallown (Dec 22, 2003)

Not to long my current group will be slogging through a swamp as part of thier quest. So I am looking for encounter Ideas. This si what I have so far.

I am going to do one sunken old temple for them to explore. Not a huge dungeon crawl but something to play around in while searching for their ultimate goal. What will live there I have not decided as of yet or quite what its origins will be. But I like the image of the temple, sort of aztec in design, rising out of the swampy muck. I think a temple once used to worship demons when they ruled the world.

I haven't many other ideas. I do want to stear away from black dragons or any other color. Dragons are scarce in my game and they have run into one recently enough.


Just wanted some ideas to set the mood as well if you have any. I have a while to plan since they won't hit this point for like 3 more months maybe.

Thanks for any help

later

BTW they are going to be 13th -14th level by then party of 6 plus one nasty mount and one cohort of a level less.

again thanks


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 22, 2003)

Man-eating frog demons, baby. It's ALL about the man-eating frogs!


----------



## EricNoah (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm in the midst of putting together an adventure that takes place in a swamp, actually.  I've been avoiding "common/standard" monsters as this is an Arcana Unearthed campaign.  

Critters:

Vine Horror (FF)
Dire Toad (let's see, was this MotW?)
Half-fiend large monstrous centipede (it's got wings )
Bat swarm (3.5 MM -- you could use rat swarms or snake swarms, etc.)
and the BBEG is a variant sea hag I call a "swamp hag"


----------



## Jin (Dec 22, 2003)

Shambling mounds are always good in a swamp...hmmmm...Swamp Thing...

Giant crocodiles, snakes, boars, & centipedes.  Sinkholes.

I’d also suggest checking out AEG’s Wild.  It has a chapter on swamps/marshes.  The book as a whole is quite good.


----------



## ErichDragon (Dec 22, 2003)

Yaun-ti would be good adversaries in a swamp.  Add levels as needed to scale the encounters.

A High-level, evil, Ranger on a Giant Fiendish Dire Crocodile mount could be fun too.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 22, 2003)

ErichDragon said:
			
		

> A High-level, evil, Ranger on a Giant Fiendish Dire Crocodile mount could be fun too.




For extra joy, any toy store will sell a rubber alligator for $5. Find one that will scare the crap out of the PCs when used as a scale model, and go have fun.


----------



## Shallown (Dec 22, 2003)

PC your idea has some merit I can buy some rubber frogs and paint them  red and add little horns. Then gobble up characters. Yough part I only have one Size Small character so it will need to be big enough to suck in something bigger.

Thanks Eric I like the Vine horror and the idea of the centipede is a nasty visual.

I had plan to have some shambling mounds and I'll have to borrow Wild from one of my players. Won't he be surprised.

ED - I just used Yaunti so I want to avoid them but the ranger idea is Neat> maybe as a self appointed gaurdian to the temple who refuses to allow others to go there no matter what the reason a slightly unhinged sort of guy. I could even go for ranger/mounted character with like a windrider class from Masters of the wild. Of Course I'll use PC's Idea as well. I might even cut a little hole in the top to insert the ranger so That it looks sort of weird or paint a saddle on.

Thanks everyone. Keep the ideas coming.

Later


----------



## JoeGKushner (Dec 22, 2003)

Do the encounters have to be seriously challenging to the party? At their level, it's easy to customize material and insure that they are challenged but if they're just moving through, perhaps taking it easy on them might be one thing to think of when placing monsters. Or as our local Scrollworks master wrote, "Let me be cool sometimes."

If dragons are out, how about undead? Undead, constructs, and outsiders can usually be found in just about any situation you care to put them into. If you're doing an ancient ruin, perhaps having evidence that the party isn't the first group to be there and that they are finding a druid getting ready to unleash a plague of sorrow upon the land in order to rectify the horrors that man has inflicted on nature recently may be the way to go.

Or have the party come across said druid's corpse as that plague of sorrow is some type of powerful demon/devil that when released, turned upon his liberator.

One thing that would help is what monster books do you have? How comfortable are you with using templates, levels, and other tricks of customization? Personally I don't have to do a lot of customzing of monsters due to the large number of monster books I have, but it's always nice to be able to break out the Book of Templates or something along those lines and really surprise the players.


----------



## Painfully (Dec 22, 2003)

For some reason I keep thinking of jungles whenever I think of swamps so pardon me if I seem to cross over that line too often.

Anyway, I love that there can be all sorts of tricky critters hidden under that layer of murky water in a swamp and maybe fog.  Leeches, frogs, snakes, gators, Kuo-toa, lizard men, and maybe a kind of mixed dark/sea elf that has adapted itself to the dim swamps, are all appropriate.  Dire hippos!

Have you ever seen a nature special on lizards?  I love the gecko's sticky tongue action.  Gotta have some evil tongue somewhere in your swamp!  What will the party's wizard do if he gets a kiss from one of these?!  Haha, no spell casting for you!

Along the same lines as the frogs, your temple might be to an ancient Sladdi lord.  Perhaps he was summoned back to his own plane and left behind a cult to watch over his tomb/temple until he could return.  The temple of Ker-mit.  

Flies, or mosquitoes are good.  What kind of swamp would it be if it didnt have a few billion mosquitoes.  You might use them as a kind of constant background pest, preventing good sleep, making characters roll to properly memorize spells, etc., rather then as an actual combat encounter.

Stirges or giant bats might also be appropriate.  Beetles and bugs of all kinds should be plentiful.  

A coatl (the snake thing with wings) turned fiendish, or lich!  Can you say, "Aztec Temple of Horrors?"

The occasional man-eating plant would also be cool.  Or maybe certain local plantlife gives off a sap or pollen with sedative or hallucinogenic effects.  The local population might use it as a poison, a medicine, or as a kind of stimulant.

Maybe a priest from the temple caused some great rift with his diety long ago, and the land was put under into a swamp as a retribution.  So the temple might suggest something very different than what is currently there.

Anyways, my 2 cents.


----------



## Painfully (Dec 22, 2003)

And if you really want to throw the players a curveball, make it the tomb of a good person!  And when they violate it all sorts of weird things could happen...especially to a paladin.

HaHA!

Maybe there is a seal that can only be broken by a good person.  And when the party breaks it, they expose something that was protected from the outside.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Dec 22, 2003)

A pool coated with algae... except it's green slime.

Tendriculi don't seem to be used that often. 

Olive slime and the accompanying horde of zombies would be fun.

Or maybe a Crystal Ooze?

I always liked  Rot Grubs, and in 3.x your players will never be expecting them.


Now that I think about it, the above could be put together into a swamp-abandoned temple rather well. Green slime everywhere. In the center of the slime area is an Olive Slime, with a mess of zombies lurking just beneath the surface. Several zombies could be infested with Rot Grubs. The basement/crypts of the temple would be flooded, and the crystal ooze could have set up a home.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Dec 22, 2003)

When I ran a lower-level swamp adventure I did the shambling mound/swamp thing bit. He was a sort of NPC. They heard rumors about the horrible bog wump. After they entered the swamp he started shadowing the group out of sight. Occasionally they'd hear something, but there would be nothing to see when they investigated. It really freaked the players out and they were taking ALL kinds of precautions. As long as they weren't doing anything nasty in or to 'his' swamp, he was just curious. One time at night they heard all sorts of crashing and bird-like screeches not far off. By the time they got there to investigate, all they found were the remains of a horse-sized spider, recently pulped. The 'mound actually had the effect of lessening the random enounters they would have faced as long as he remained interested in them. 

Later, they battled the evil cultists in the swamp temple and the high priest got away. They couldn't follow him, but eventually found him in the same condition as the spider. They never saw the thing, but were really glad they didn't have to face the bog wump, which remains a group story to this day.

-Dave


----------



## NewJeffCT (Dec 22, 2003)

I lich leading a tribe of lizard men / lizard folk.  The temple is some sort of holy ground to the lizard folk and they have their own shaman/adepts and some other swampy creatures under their control (scrags/water trolls, giant snakes, etc)


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 22, 2003)

i think a swamp provides a lot of opportunities for non-monster encounters.

 the odd lights and weird sounds can cause a bit of resource wasting with nothing but natural phenomenon. this kind of stuff may not be as effective against a party of that level but-

 swamp lights- little bits of odd fungus that drift down off trees that spread a purple or green light.

 gasses- odd pockets of gas that arise when areas are disturbed. nothing deadly, but the effects can cause a panicky player to burn spells. or the corruption of the site causes occasional seepage of anti-magic gasses.

 something harmlessly haggy- the traditional cauldron in a swamp, but with some variant, 3 sets of footprints and blah blah. the site can be completely vacated, but will keep them on their toes.

 leeches- they eat time if you deal with them, con if you don't. and that magical tomb over there has changed some of them, bring new diseases to the swamp....

 play up the foriegnness of the environment. look up bog plants, venus flytraps and pitcher plants. nice, passive carnivorous plants, maybe developing mettalic lures or light magical auras as bait rather than sweet nectar


----------



## Pants (Dec 22, 2003)

The PC's could run into a fairly mean group of Bog Giants (FF) which are led by one that has a bunch of Ranger levels  along with the aformentioned Fiendish Dire Crocodile Mount. 

A tribe of Lizardfolk could have built up a small village surrounding the Temple.  Perhaps the Shaman of the tribe has turned the upper levels into his personal abode along with a troupe of Lizardfolk Adepts.  However, the Shaman found something odd in the depths of the Temple that infused him with Fiendish energies, granting him the Half-Fiend Template, while his adepts have been turned into Fiendish Lizardfolk.

A small, completely insane sect of Druids who worship the swamplands could have made the swamp their home.  They could be served by Blighted Treants (template from Unapproachable East), Tendriculous, Vine Horrors, and Shambling Mounds.  Perhaps the Druids are looking for something that will turn the rest of the land into one giant swamp.

For a really tough encounter, a Wastrilith (CR 17 Demon from the FF) was long ago banished to the Prime by something and has made the Temple its home.  It has enslaved some of the local creatures, including a Black-Dragon Headed Chimera, a host of Chuuls, a couple of Scrags, and it has also pulled some strings to bring a couple of Skulvyns to the Prime.  Perhaps it has also enslaved a tribe of Lizardfolk and rules them through the local Adept.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 22, 2003)

Illness!  Hit them with the fever, the runs, the things that will make them hate the swamp.  Could be poison from plants too, damn ivy!

Swarms!  The biting flys!

Other things, the barge or ship lost in a flood, torn away and lost form the river.

Meet the Hag!  The hermit, the witch doctor.


----------



## Shallown (Dec 22, 2003)

JOeG - NO I don't always run to challeneg the party I liek to run somethings that are interesting/cool but let the party show how far they have come and how tough they really are. I have MM 3.5 MMII, Monsters faerun, tome of horrors. I often customize finding some monsters/encounters to fit a place/environment that is perfect but they may not challenge the party so I advance them or add character levels. I try to avoid anything bizarre but I am willing to ignore rules becuase fairness and fun are more the goal than worrying about giving a monster a character class when they are suppose to advance by HD. 

Painfull I plan to make being in the swamp really tough environementally. my players tend to ignore the environment unless it is thrown in their face. I had fun throwing them to the bottom of the ocaen even when they were prepared I made a mess with silt rising up when they hit bottom. It was fun remindingthem how different/alien other envrinments are. I plan to reptile them out pretty bad.

Merak _ I'll add oozes and such to my list of potential nasties. I plan for the temple to be slimey and half submerged in mud. Oozes may make that mud just a little bit scarier.

Dave - Good idea. My party can be driven to extremes with paranioa. I just have to be carefull not to sidetract them too badly.

NewJeff -Instead of lizardmen (which they would expect) How about some tough kobolds. I lika' the Kobolds.

Thanks Alisho I have to make notes on the margen of my paper work about environemntal things since I sometimes get going and forget where they are. I did the same thing for the underdark always remebering the dark and quiet etc. I have to remind them where they are and why no one usually goes there by choice. I'll have to do the same with  the swamp, little flavor things that remind them of the world around.

Thanks all


----------



## Nifft (Dec 22, 2003)

Ghouls -- very frightening when they use the environment + the fact that they don't have to breathe. Likewise Shadows.

From the MM2, the Leechwalker jumps out and screams "SWAMP!"

Druids are really scarry in swamps. Trackless Stride, Wild Shape, Call Lightning, Soften Earth & Stone -- they can make the swamp really deadly.

Make the temple half-submerged in water, so that they have to fight the ghouls & shadows underwater -- very few usable spells!

A Glabrezu is the perfect "power behind the throne" -- it's the right CR, and it exists to tempt mortals to evil with power. Put in a Succubus in Lizard-girl form, who appears to the party in human form warning them that there are rebel Lizardmen who want to overthrow the rightful King -- which is true, but the King is evil because of the Succubus & Glabrezu's manipulations.

Civil war is always cool, and if the party helps significantly, they've gained an allied kingdom.

(Why does the Glabrezu want to corrupt this kingdom? To re-instate human sacrifice, so that the blood will feed its Demon-Prince master, who used to rule this temple. So, if the party fights the rebels, their "reward" will be the honor of being a sacrifice. The Succubus in human-girl-form assures the party that humans are accepted as equals by the kingdom, and tries to divert them from seeing any human slaves or human sacrifices.)

 -- N


----------



## the Jester (Dec 22, 2003)

Play up the environment- everything's wet, it stinks, there are lots of bugs (Fort saves against disease), food spoils and rots, etc. 

I ran a cool swamp adventure years ago for low-level characters where they fought grungs (poisonous frog-people)- it was a good time.  What level are the pcs in your game?


----------



## shilsen (Dec 23, 2003)

I give you...*SWAMP THING!*

I threw this together for another DM a little over a year ago, and never got to use it myself, so I can't say how balanced it is. Also, it's pre-3.5. But maybe you (or anyoen else) can get some use out of it.

*ELEMENTAL, SWAMP*
SIZE/TYPE: Large Elemental
HIT DICE: 16d8+112 (184 hp) 
INITIATIVE: -1
SPEED: 30 ft., swim 30 ft. 
AC: 20 (-1 size, -1 Dex, +12 natural)
ATTACKS: Slams +21/16/11 
DAMAGE: Slam 2d8+15 
FACE/REACH: 5 ft. by 5 ft./10 ft.
SPECIAL ATTACKS: Destroy objects, duplicate self, spell-like abilities
SPECIAL QUALITIES: DR 10/+2, elemental qualities, fire vulnerability, regeneration 3, spell-like abilities, travel through the green
SAVES:	Fort +17, Ref +4, Will +8
ABILITIES:	Str 30, Dex 8, Con 25, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 17  
SKILLS: Hide +15*, Knowledge (Nature) +9, Listen +11, Sense Motive +11, Spot +11, Swim +18, Wilderness Lore +11
FEATS: Blindfight, Cleave, Power Attack, Sunder
CLIMATE/TERRAIN: Swamp
ORGANIZATION: Solitary
CHALLENGE RATING: 12
TREASURE: None
ALIGNMENT: Always Neutral or Neutral Good
ADVANCEMENT RANGE: 17-24 (Huge)

DESCRIPTION
Unlike most elementals, swamp elementals seem native to the Material Planes. Appearing as large, vaguely humanoid creatures composed of mud, vegetation, and other swamp detritus, they often act (knowingly or unknowingly) as the guardians of their boggy homes. Some scholars theorize swamp elementals are created by nature in response to a great need, such as an impending invasion or unnatural catastrophe, while others believe they are created accidentally, an “aberrant” elemental, but neither theory has been conclusively proven.

Despite their fearsome appearance, swamp elementals are largely peaceful and sedentary. If left alone, they will remain rooted to one spot for centuries, communing with nature and higher intelligences on the elemental planes. However, when the swamps are endangered they are roused from their slumber and attack with the elemental fury of a hurricane. Druids revere swamp elementals and often designate their domains as holy places, erecting rune-covered pillars to warn away travelers who might inadvertently draw the elemental’s wrath. In times of war, however, the druids may purposefully lead or drive an enemy into the elemental’s territory.

*COMBAT*
Swamp elementals possess great strength and can do terrible damage with their knotted, club-like fists. However, their true power lies in their ability to manipulate plant life (including their own mostly vegetable forms) and the environment. 

Destroy Object (Ex): A swamp elemental that takes a full attack against an object or structure deals double damage. 

Duplicates (Sp): As a standard action, a swamp elemental can animate vegetable matter within 180 ft to form a creature like itself. This effect occurs at 12th caster level. It takes one full round for this duplicate to form, after which it can move at a speed of 20 ft and attack. The duplicate is in all physical ways like the originating swamp elemental, but it lacks the latter's spell-like and supernatural abilities. A swamp elemental can control two such duplicates at a time. If the elemental itself is slain or incapacitated, the duplicate collapses into inert matter. A mortally wounded swamp elemental can pass its consciousness into a duplicate (which essentially becomes the original elemental in every way), but this takes three full rounds of concentration. 

Elemental Qualities: Immune to poison, sleep, paralysis, and stunning. Elementals are not subject to critical hits or flanking.

Fire Vulnerability (Ex): Swamp elementals are partially susceptible to fire, taking 1 additional point of damage per die from fire-based attacks.

Regeneration (Ex): A swamp elemental in contact with vegetable matter regenerates damage. Fire and cold do normal damage to it. If a swamp elemental loses a limb or body part, it regrows in 3d6 minutes. It can reattach the severed member by holding it to the stump.

Spell-like Abilities: At will - Detect Animals or Plants (only plants), Speak with Plants; 3/day - Summon Swarm; 1/day - Diminish Plant, Plant Growth. These abilities are used as cast by a 5th lvl Sorceror (DC 13 + spell level). Although it is not a true plant, a swamp elemental may use the Plant Growth spell on itself. The result is to halve or double its HD and increase/decrease its size one increment, with changes to ability scores, hp, attacks, saves, as per the MM. This effect lasts only 1 minute.

Skills: *A swamp elemental receives a +12 racial bonus to hide checks within the bounds of any swampy area (included above).

Travel through the Green (Su): A swamp elemental can enter the vegetation below it as a full-round action and reappear anywhere else that there is vegetation. Within the bounds of its own swamp, this ability is usable at will and has no range limit. Outside its swamp, it is equivalent to a tree stride spell cast by a 9th lvl druid, with a range of 500 ft and usable through any vegetative surface.


----------



## Simplicity (Dec 23, 2003)

Darktentacles from the MM2.  Tons of attacks, smart, and able to
use equipment in each tentacle.

Those things are nasty.  Give them some magical swords/wands/etc.
Grapple someone and then put a wall of force between the them and 
the rest of the party.  

These things are awe inspiring when run correctly.


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 23, 2003)

small, lethal, armor invading parasites.


----------



## Shallown (Dec 23, 2003)

Pants - I'll have to get a copy of FF since several people have mentioned it. I think I have a friend GM that has a copy. As Lizard men go I was planning to have them as guides. Evil guides who just want to use the PC's to clear out some territory but Lesser of two evil evil types. I'll have lots of time to use them enough to show their evil without tempting the stronger aligned characters into hurting them at least until they have helped theparty. Gotta torture/challenge them somehow.
Several people have mentioned druids. Since I have only had one as an NPC it might be cool to trot them out as potential conficlst for the players. Maybe set it up to go either way depending on the players.

Thanks Hand set dressing is half the fun.  Anice Lizardfolf witch doctor would be fun to RP... I gotta have some fun as well. Booga... Booga...

Thanks Nifft. I just used some shadows on them and hurt them and but ghouls unless souped up would be turned way to fast. Clerics make undead hard to balance out. I can't always have them overly resistant. Luckily my Cleric player has the worst luck turning things so I will throw some in just to drag players under or I mean characters under.

Yeah Jester I just have to make like notes to remember since I tend to get drawn into my own games and forget to impress upon the players the environment as much as I should.

Shilsen consider it yoinked. Will be ineteresting to throw at them something they just couldn't know about. I have a couple veteran players and though they are good at not knowing what they know it helps when they don't know.

Simpilicty I'll throw one in the temple just for you  Should freak them out a little I even have them in a running fued with some alienest and skin of the demons cult. Basically a group of insane people. I will change the nature of a monster without changing stats at the drop of a hat. Like making Clockwork Horrors a product of a magical energy draining bowl that gave them life. More a frankenstien hive of mechanical beast.

Got it covered Frank. Gonna have leeches and poisonous frogs and alligators Oh MY.

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Nightfall (Dec 23, 2003)

Check out CC Revised, (Hag template) and CC 3 (Can't think of ALL of them but there are plenty swamp/jungle based ones) Also pick up Wilderness and Wastelands. Should have something in the AND the Blood Bayou. Now THAT'S scary.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 23, 2003)

You can also do the old stone altar, the stone circle, or such.  The party sees the passing of cloaked figures and later come on to a stone altar in the swamp, the remains (body, flowers, food) on it.  It could be a plot hook later in the game or an side adventure.  

NPC to meet in the swamp, gator hunters and crawdad catchers.  

As talked about above swamps are hard on equipment, food, clothing and shoes go very fast.

Oh, giant snapping turtle!  Maybe a dragon turtle.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Dec 23, 2003)

The locals here helped another poster out by helping him to fully stat out a miniature.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=72490

Pretty cool miniature and great thread. Might be a little too powerful for what your looking for, but it is reptillian in nature and it'd be cool if you could 'reuse code'. Sorry, but every programming class I've ever been in, this has been hammered into my head. Heck, it even fits the swamp motto!


----------



## kigmatzomat (Dec 23, 2003)

Things I tossed at PCs in a swamp:

Shocker lizard colony.  When they combine electrical discharges you get some *dangerous* amounts of energy.    The rogue (fortunately) ticked them off and _evaded_ his way out of their range but left a row of lightning-shattered trees behind.

Giant insects.  I used one of the centipedes and applied a penalty to spot based on the fact that to all concerned, they were being attacked by a small hillock.  They beat it into the ground in moments (brain the size of a walnut with no concern for tactics) but had a pretty good shock.  

Yrthak.  Weird, eyeless beasts with a sonic attack.  I'm a vicious, evil man so the sonic attack has an AE affect when used on creatures immersed waste-deep in water.  Best combat tactic is to *snatch* creatures and drop them into deep water.  Swimming creatures don't fight back particularly well.  

Cryohydra.  forget doing damage, freeze them knee-deep and then enjoy the buffet of appetizers.  Watch the fun that comes from a cleric flame-striking himself to get free.


----------



## Nifft (Dec 23, 2003)

Shallown said:
			
		

> Thanks Nifft. I just used some shadows on them and hurt them and but ghouls unless souped up would be turned way to fast. Clerics make undead hard to balance out. I can't always have them overly resistant. Luckily my Cleric player has the worst luck turning things so I will throw some in just to drag players under or I mean characters under.




The way I see it, the ghouls could be "shadowing" the party, only jumping in when the PCs were in trouble. Is someone wading into muck? 10 rounds later, a hand strikes from below. Ghouls would have a perfect "symbiotic" relationship with things that drain blood -- like a Bloodthorn or Stirges. Also, Ghouls are cheap. Sure, the Cleric can turn the first five pairs that show up, but after that? And finally, Ghouls are smart enough to have class levels. Check out that +6 Charisma adjustment! Now, think about Sorcerers and Blackguards... 


Here's another monster that might fit, that my PCs absolutely hated:

*XXXX:* (Small Aberration [Yugoloth], 20 ft. move, 30 ft. swim)
Hit Dice: 4d8 + 4
-- Init +3
-- AC 18, Touch 14, Flat 15
-- Fort +1, Ref +4, Will +5
-- Str: 14, Dex: 16, Con: 10, Int: 3, Wis: 12, Cha: 6
-- Acid Resistance 10, Darkvision 60 ft., water breathing
-- Improved Grab with Tongue attack, Blood Drain if attached
-- BAB +3/Grapple +5
-- Attack +7 (tongue 15 ft. ranged touch)
-- Attack +5 (bite 1d4+3 + 1 Con)
-- Skills: Hide 6, Spot 7, Listen 7
-- Feats: Alertness, Weapon Focus (Tongue)
-- CR 3

*Appearance:* Lumpy dark green and brown sleek frog, big as a housedog. Insectile fasceted like eyes. Forelimbs end in pads with hooks. Tongue has suckers like a squid's long arms, mouth is full of hollow needle-like teeth.

*Tactics:* The XXXX shoots its tongue at prey. If the target is smaller than the XXX, it is drawn into the XXXX's mouth. If the target is larger than the XXXX, the XXXX is instead draw to it, latching on with its hooked pads and needle-sharp teeth.

*Genesis:* The XXXX was part of an experiment by Yugoloth magi to breed Canoloth soldiers for other environments. It was deemed too stupid to follow orders, and insufficiently powerful to justify further experimentation.

 -- N


----------

